# Another doom and gloom story



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://agfax.com/2016/01/18/finance-outlook-wariness-raised-farm-credit-conditions-dtn/?utm_content=bufferad25e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

FSA has one loan program where only those who can not get credit at the bank can qualify. I imagine that is why the FSA load numbers are up.

Looks like things may be tight across the board for a while.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Too many lived "high on the hog" during the "bumper" years and they should have been retiring as much debt as they could have. I do not have any sympathy to give at this time. I do not want to see someone lose everything that their family has, but I am not against seeing them struggle and squirm. It will build character and wisdom for them for the future.

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to see a few go down completely. Some were brought up better than they act. The sad part about this next generation is they have no morals or ethics. I am a firm believer that business is business but to downright lie and cheat to get ahead, come on. Then ther is the landlord. Some around here are not backing down. This will be a very interesting year no doubt. It will be interesting to see if the Ceres Group continues to bujy land if they can't get the big rents.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If they go down they will be whineing to everyone and hopefully not get write downs as they did in the 80's.Alot of the same families have been flying pretty high the last few yrs with high priced rents and land,new houses,lake homes,humongus shops,and all the toys.Some even buy their wives new boobs.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> If they go down they will be whineing to everyone and hopefully not get write downs as they did in the 80's.Alot of the same families have been flying pretty high the last few yrs with high priced rents and land,new houses,lake homes,humongus shops,and all the toys.Some even buy their wives new boobs.


Have not seen any wives with new boobs, but a couple of BTO's in the area that made it out of the 80's and went sky high again have bought their girl friends that are half their age new boobs.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Have not seen any wives with new boobs, but a couple of BTO's in the area that made it out of the 80's and went sky high again have bought their girl friends that are half their age new boobs.


I've heard a few that have lost 50% of everthing after they bought there wife the new boobs.They left with 1/2 of everything along with their new boobs.

Should't they just get 1 boob?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

haybaler101 said:


> Have not seen any wives with new boobs, but a couple of BTO's in the area that made it out of the 80's and went sky high again have bought their girl friends that are half their age new boobs.


I know a lot of new money guys that made it big, bought their wives new boobs and bought their girlfriends 1/2 their age new boobs, too!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The guy ( of the above-mentioned sort) that bought the girlfriend new boobs IS the boob...so REALLY, she HAD three and only took two with her. The other one, she just "took".

73, mark


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I remember when my ex wife hit me up for a bigger set many many years ago. I told her to rub Charmin on them to make em bigger. She fell for it and asked me how that was supposed to work, I said "I don't know the scientific reasons, but you've been rubbing it on your butt for years and look how big it's gotten". Out of the two of us, ONE of us thought it was funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Did I mention it was my EX wife...still ain't sure why she left me. :huh: 
...so yes, I've been this way all my life :wacko: Most people say "don't laugh, it just encourages him" 

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mark,

I just spit my evening decaf on the keyboard!!!! Thanks for the laugh!!!!

Dang that was funny....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I know a lot of new money guys that made it big, bought their wives new boobs and bought their girlfriends 1/2 their age new boobs, too!


Just like a BTO he wanted a volume discount.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

This thread should be called "Boobapalooza"


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

73, Mark

That there toilet paper story is funny! But it was funnier the 1st time I heard it about 40 yrs ago


----------

